# Oscat Release 1.6



## hugo (4 Mai 2007)

Die Oscat LIB release 1.6 und Doku stehen ab sofort zum Download bereit.
unter www.oscat.de
OSCAT.LIB ist eine freie SPS bibliothek nach dem IEC61131-3 Standard im open Source.


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2007)

Hi

Kann die Plain-Text nicht finden


----------



## hugo (5 Mai 2007)

plain text und step 7 folgen in den nächsten tagen


----------



## hugo (23 Mai 2007)

Auf WWW.OSCAT.DE steht nun auch eine detaillierte revision history für alle module zum download bereit.

die bereitgestellten files sind nun:

oscat.lib    für codesys
oscat lib für siemens s7
oscat lib in plain text format
library manual
revision history

die dokumentation ist leider derzeit nur in deutsch, bis zum herbst wollen wir aber auch englische doku bereitstellen


----------

